# Hot Water/Lemon Juice



## csalt (Dec 14, 2007)

I read somewhere that to start the day of with a mug of hot water with some lemon juice added is not only good for the digestion but may help towards weight loss. Anyone have any comments to make a\bout this?


----------



## Alix (Dec 14, 2007)

I read it was a cup of hot water with a tbsp of apple cider vinegar and a tbsp of honey in it that contributed to weight loss. Could be lemon juice would work too though.


----------



## Michelemarie (Dec 14, 2007)

I have heard the warm water with lemon and I also. I also heard that 8 oz. of very cold water first thing in the morning speeds up the metabolism.


----------



## redkitty (Dec 14, 2007)

Slice of lemon in hot water helps move things in the right direction first thing in the morning!  A friend of mine swears by it, doesn't drink any coffee or tea but loves her hot lemon water!!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 14, 2007)

I drink HOT water with lemon all the time.  
No weightloss ... lol


----------



## Bilby (Dec 14, 2007)

From memory, the hot water with lemon is as RedKitty described. The vinegar in hot water I think was for digestion.  Both will assist in weight loss just because your internals are functioning better but they are not aimed at weight loss, just better health.


----------



## sattie (Dec 14, 2007)

Seems that I heard that it was good for cleansing/purification, a diuretic I believe.  I'm sure a quick Google will tell you more.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 14, 2007)

It promotes a healthy liver.  If you drink hot water and lemon will clean the liver but it doesn't work if you drink chronically.  It doesn't help with weight loss.


----------



## csalt (Dec 15, 2007)

I din't drink alcohol at all. Simply because I don't like it much.

I do get a bit disgusted that despite walking 1 mile on our treadmill every morning; keeping a check on the calories I eat etc I have not lost even* 1 lb* in weight 
It's not muscle; more like flab, but I am genuinely trying.

Wonder whether IBS has anything to do with it.

I feel much better for the exercise and we eat fresh fruit and vegs so think I'll have to throw away the scales?!!


----------



## expatgirl (Dec 15, 2007)

csalt, I feel your "pain".  I had a friend with the same problem and she went and had her thyroid checked and lo and behold she had an underfunctioning thyroid--hypothyroidism)  As soon as she started taking the medicine (which is  for a lifetime) she dropped 10 pounds.  She also feels better.  I would encourage you  to rule out any medical conditions first.  Also try cutting back on your salt intake for a couple of weeks and see if that helps.  For people who are at a "stationary" plateau in their weight loss programs this often is the culprit.  Keep up the walking!!


----------



## csalt (Dec 15, 2007)

That will really hurt. I do like salt on my food!!  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Bilby (Dec 15, 2007)

Also look to your fluid intake, one there are often more calories in drinks than people think, and two, you can be drinking too much water and therefore retaining it, esp if you like your salt.

Potatoes, pasta and rice contain a lot of water as well so can make you heavy until they have digested thru.  Having kidney failure, my weight can drastically alter over night and if I have any of those three carbs, the weight stays with me for the best part of two days. And you know what?  I always get a hankering for rice or pasta a day or so before I see my kidney doctor!  So he always frowns at me!!! LOL


----------



## csalt (Dec 16, 2007)

Bilby, your advice is received with gratitude.
I feel ashamed at having 'moaned' as there is no more serious reason for wishing to lose a few pounds than to be able to fit into some of my clothes I used to!! 
You have something far more serious. I send you my genuine love and concern and apologise for being a moaning minny.

Apart from tea and coffee ( only 1 decaf coffee a day) I drink chilled tap water. My GP advised me to drink plenty so I try to remember, but often forget!
Thanks again Bilby


----------



## expatgirl (Dec 16, 2007)

One night of eating at a shrimp boil or crawfish boil (the ones where they have the seasoned potatos and corn) will add pounds of fluid to me.   At least I have to soap off the rings the next day....so, Bilby, carbs and salt together sure sound like a dieter's nightmare---I guess you might as well eat a sponge soaked in salt water .......csalt, hang in there.....Bilby, prayers coming your way............


----------



## Bilby (Dec 16, 2007)

csalt said:


> Bilby, your advice is received with gratitude.
> I feel ashamed at having 'moaned' as there is no more serious reason for wishing to lose a few pounds than to be able to fit into some of my clothes I used to!!
> You have something far more serious. I send you my genuine love and concern and apologise for being a moaning minny.
> 
> ...


Golly don't be silly Csalt!!! I'm not suffering. Just is life! Moan away - I'll join you!! I have tons extra weight that I can't shift esp since the transplant and I look at my non-tent clothes and just wonder! (I keep my skinny jeans in a drawer for those days when you wander down memory lane... LOL) But end of day, rather be alive with a functioning kidney than skinny and dead. They are my options but they aren't yours. Nobody should ever have to apologise for wanting to change something in their life and nobody should have to live in someone else's shadow, esp not somebody they don't know! I live pretty much in the moment, so if I stub a toe, it hurts me more than the memory of my ill health.

I wasn't trying to elicit sympathy from anybody, just letting you know I feel your pain!! LOL



			
				expatgirl said:
			
		

> Bilby, prayers coming your way............


 
Thank you both for your good thoughts.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 16, 2007)

Lemon juice is a diaretick (sp?) But one should start the day with a glass of fresh, clean, cold water.


----------



## csalt (Dec 16, 2007)

Bilby, I *know* you were not trying to elicit sympathy. It was lovely of you to share  your brave journey and I admire you for it. Skinny jeans are soooo far back I don't remember them  When I *do *manage to lose a few lbs. you will hear me shouting all the way from the UK  I am determined that I will....eventually !!


----------



## csalt (Dec 21, 2007)

expatgirl said:


> csalt, I feel your "pain". I had a friend with the same problem and she went and had her thyroid checked and lo and behold she had an underfunctioning thyroid--hypothyroidism) As soon as she started taking the medicine (which is for a lifetime) she dropped 10 pounds. She also feels better. I would encourage you to rule out any medical conditions first. Also try cutting back on your salt intake for a couple of weeks and see if that helps. For people who are at a "stationary" plateau in their weight loss programs this often is the culprit. Keep up the walking!!


 

expat girl..I saw our GP today to get medication to take away with me over Christmas. She has told me to go back for an MOT after Christmas so that she can chek whether thyroid is a problem.etc.
We have a very good Medical Practice here and I am so grateful for the kindness and thoroughness of the Doctors. They were wonderful when DH had cancer last year.
Happy Christmas to you and yours and thanks for your advice.


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 21, 2007)

I drink a glass of hot water with the juice of half a lemon every day.  In addition to some lifestyle changes and food consumption changes, drinking this has contributed to a 40 pound weight loss since July.

I suggest real lemons, not bottled juice.


----------



## MINX (Dec 21, 2007)

My Mum goes to a famous "Naturalist" and he makes her drink a glass of hot water with juice of half a lemon in it every mourning. It "cleans you system out", all the family drink it now. It doesn't hurt to try it does it?


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow, Vera, my hat's off to you! That's a major accomplishment. I'm gonna be sucking down the hot water and lemon drink from now on! (OK, ok, I know you did a heck of a lot more than that to lose 40 lbs. but hey, it's a start!) It's bound to be loaded with Vitamin C and all sorts of wonderful things, too.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi, all. Thought this might interest you: WHFoods: Lemon/Limes 

A friend of mine told me she's growing 3 Meyer lemon trees in pots that she brings indoors during the winter. I'm going to get a couple in the spring, so I'll have them all the time, too


----------



## jessicacarr (Dec 26, 2007)

i heard it was just water


----------



## Claire (Dec 28, 2007)

I just happen to like it.  I'd gotten out of the habit, but someone told me it was good for the liver, which, lord help me, I can use all the help I can get!  But I like it better than tea or coffee, so a half lemon in a cup of boiling-hot-water in the winter.  Yumm.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 28, 2007)

Whether you drink lemon or vinegar in your water you really need to rinse your mouth well afterwards and maybe a once over with your tooth brush no toothpaste necessary because the vinegar/lemon juice can slowly wear off the enamel on you teeth.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Dec 30, 2007)

lemon juice is said to be very good for you.  i find that its a vitalizer and a cleanser.


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't know if it's allowed or not for weight loss regimens but I also like to add some mint to the hot water and lemon----


----------



## csalt (Feb 11, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> csalt, I feel your "pain". I had a friend with the same problem and she went and had her thyroid checked and lo and behold she had an underfunctioning thyroid--hypothyroidism) As soon as she started taking the medicine (which is for a lifetime) she dropped 10 pounds. She also feels better. I would encourage you to rule out any medical conditions first. Also try cutting back on your salt intake for a couple of weeks and see if that helps. For people who are at a "stationary" plateau in their weight loss programs this often is the culprit. Keep up the walking!!


 

Got the results of the blood tests and I apparently do have an under functionig thyroid. Seeing GP again shortly for her to monitor and precribe treatment. Some of the other things I've been experiencing like joint pain and digestive problems stem from the same thing.
Thanks for the suggestion expatgirl. Wow..maybe I'll actually start to lose some weight.
I have also bought an excellent book called "Yoga For Weight Loss" and am on the lookout for some yoga classes not too far away and affordable


----------



## Bilby (Feb 11, 2008)

Good news Csalt.  Now that you know, you can control it. I know it can be annoying to take a tablet every day for the rest of your life but a minor inconvenience for the benefits you should feel once they get your dosage right. And much better for it to be under functioning than over functioning.

Wouldn't put all your weight loss eggs in to the thyroid basket though.  Doesn't always work like that on everyone.


----------

